# RIP track info



## Lorne (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm looking for info on RIP tracks. I've been looking all over the internet but there seems to be limited info on this. Does anyone have any first-hand experience or some photos of a working RIP track? Any help would be apreciated.

Thanks


----------

